# Stiletto: The Favored Knife!



## Billy02

Hi all, i was reading this article on stiletto knives and it was interesting, if you guys are in to it, this will benefit you guys (link deleted)


----------



## quantumcloud509

Into "it" as in "stabbing people" ? lol Hey man, thanks for sharing, that was a good read.


----------



## Midsummer

Billy02 said:


> Hi all, i was reading this article on stiletto knives and it was interesting, if you guys are in to it, this will benefit you guys



Read it, I just do not think the stiletto rounded blade is going to revolutionize kitchen knives. But it was a nice piece with some historical reference. Thanks


----------



## btbyrd

That article is mostly plagarized from Wikipedia. The Wikipedia entry is better written and contains links to actual references.


----------



## ecchef

OP, you’ve got like a dozen posts and 3 of them link to that crappy site. What’s your agenda here?


----------



## Billy02

No Agenda bro, Sharing an article is not wrong, or is it? plus if i copy paste then i might be at the wrong end, but i am sharing their link, so what credit am i getting?
I just like sharing and to be honest the site has some interesting articles to read, that if you are into reading.


----------



## Billy02

quantumcloud509 said:


> Into "it" as in "stabbing people" ? lol Hey man, thanks for sharing, that was a good read.


LOL, i am speechless, for sure i didn't mean that. Welcome.


----------



## ecchef

Billy02 said:


> No Agenda bro, Sharing an article is not wrong, or is it? plus if i copy paste then i might be at the wrong end, but i am sharing their link, so what credit am i getting?
> I just like sharing and to be honest the site has some interesting articles to read, that if you are into reading.



Well bro, to begin with it's the wrong subject in the wrong sub-forum
Since this is a kitchen knife forum, try to post something relevant to that.


----------

